# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه العامة والمنوعة وغير المصنفه >  أكثر 10 كتب قراءة ومبيعاً في العالم

## دموع الغصون

*أكثر 10  كتب قراءة في العالم* قصص رومانسية وأخرى عن مصاصي  الدماء أم كنز تحت الأهرامات، ترى ما هي أكثر كتب قراءة  في العالم؟ إذا كنت تحب القراءة ومن هواة جمع الكتب والتعرف علي أكثر الكتب قراءة ومبيعاً في العالم، ستجد في السطور التالية تلخيصا لقصص  أكثر 10 كتب قراءة في  العالم. 
 
قصص 
رومانسية وأخرى عن مصاصي الدماء أم كنز تحت الأهرامات، ترى ما هي أكثر  كتب 
قراءة في العالم؟ 
إذا كنت تحب  القراءة ومن هواة جمع الكتب والتعرف علي أكثر الكتب قراءة  ومبيعاً 
في العالم، ستجد في السطور التالية تلخيصا لقصص أكثر 10 كتب قراءة في  العالم. 
 
يعتبرالإنجيل أكثر الكتب قراءة في العالم،  إذ بيع منه أكثر من 3.9 مليار نسخة حول 
العالم. 
 اقتباسات  من أعمال تونغ ماو تسي شرح لشخصية وأيديولوجية الشعب  الصيني والحزب الشيوعي الصيني وأطلق عليه  الكتاب الأحمر، وهذا الكتاب باع ما يقرب من 820 مليون  نسخة! 
 
حققت  كتب هاري بوتر نجاحاً كبيراً وهي من الكتب  الفانتازية التي تم إصدار 7 روايات 
منها باعت ما يصل  لأكثر من 400 مليون نسخة بمختلف لغات العالم، كما تم إنتاج 
أفلام أكشن منها، وحققت نجاحاً كبيراً بين الأطفال  والكبار. 
 
مملكة  الخواتم رواية فانتازيا للكاتب تولكيين، وهي أكثر  الروايات شهرة بين الأطفال 
والمراهقين، وتم  إنتاجها في فيلم سينمائي من عدة أجزاء حقق نجاحاً كبيراً، 
والكتاب بيع منه 103 مليون نسخة بعدة لغات حول  العالم. 
 
الخيميائي  رواية أصدرت عام 1987 للكاتب البرازيلي الشهير باولو كويلهو وتم بيع 65  مليون نسخة منها وأصبحت من أكثر الكتب مبيعاً على مر التاريخ وتم  ترجمتها إلى 67 لغة  ودخلت موسوعة جينيس لأكثر الكتب  ترجمة لكاتب مازال على قيد  الحياة. 
 
 شيفرة  دافنشي رواية شهيرة من تأليف الروائي الأميركي دان  براون وتتحدث الرواية عن 
التحقيق في جريمة  داخل متحف اللوفر في باريس، ويكتشف المحقق حقائق مثيرة، وقد 
باعت هذه الرواية 57 مليون نسخة. 
 
توايلايت هو الكتاب الأشهر والأكثر مبيعاً بين  الشباب والمراهقين، وهو تأليف ستيفن ماير وتدور أحداثه حول فتاة  مراهقة تقع في حب مصاص دماء، وهذه الرواية تم بيع 43 مليون نسخة  منها. 
 
ذهب  مع الريح دراما رومانسية لمارجريت ميتشل و تدور  أحداثها في جورجيا خلال الحرب الأهلية، وتم عمل فيلم من هذه الرواية وحصل  على الأوسكار، كما باع الكتاب أكثر من 33 مليون  نسخة. 
 
 فكر  وأصبح غنيا هو كتاب قام نابيلون هيلز بتأليفه وهو  رواية شخصية عن رحلة كفاح 
ونجاح ورواية  لتطوير الشخصية استلهمها من الملياردير الاسكتلندي أندرو  كارنيجي، 
وتم بيع 30 مليون نسخة من هذا الكتاب. 
 
يوميات آن فرانك هي يوميات لفتاة إنكليزية شابة، تحكي فيها قصة  اختبائها لعامين 
من عائلتها خلال الغزو النازي لهولندا، الكتاب يعتبر الآن أحد أهم الكتب عن  القرن العشرين، وتم بيع 27 مليون نسخة من  هذا الكتاب حول العالم.

----------


## دموع الغصون

قد يتبادر لذهن أحدنا  أن من المفروض ان  يكون القرآن في المرتبة الاولى في هذه القائمة !! لكن هنا التصنيف جاء حسب المبيعات و كما  نعلم جميعاً القرآن ليس كتاب تجاري ولا يمكن بيعه أو شرائه بل هو هبه لذلك من  الطبيعي وبلا شك فالقرآن الكريم هو الكتاب الأفضل في العالم و الاكثر قراءة فهو  غذاء الروح و العقل 
شيء مؤسف عدم اهتمام اكثرية شبابنا  بالقراءة ... على عكس الشباب الغربي الذين يعتبر الكتاب جزء مهم جدا في حياتهم ..  كنا نتمنى أن نرى كتاب عربي على الأقل

----------


## (dodo)

والله معك حق 
احنا عنا اي معلومة بدنا نطولها للاسف بنرجع للانترنت 
وما بنرجع للكتب مع انها اكثر دقة
مشكوووورة

----------


## دموع الغصون

للاسف نحنا هيك ما بنذكر الكتاب الا بس وقت الحاجة 
المفروض يكون رفيق دربنا 
دودو مشكورة على المرور والتعليق الجميل 
ودي لكِ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شيفرة دافنشي رواية شهيرة من تأليف الروائي الأميركي دان براون وتتحدث الرواية عن

التحقيق في جريمة داخل متحف اللوفر في باريس، ويكتشف المحقق حقائق مثيرة، وقد

باعت هذه الرواية 57 مليون نسخة.



أكثر نوع من الكتب احبها واستمتع بقرأتها

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله ترتيب بحسه فقط لـ الغرب وليس من العرب أشكرك

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور العطر 
طوق هو الترتيب عالمي فطبيعي يكون للغرب

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

من الجميل انه يكون عند الانسان رغبة بالقرأة سواء القصص او حتى الكتب العلمية

----------


## Sc®ipt

> قد يتبادر لذهن أحدنا  أن من المفروض ان  يكون القرآن في المرتبة الاولى في هذه القائمة !!
> لكن هنا التصنيف جاء حسب المبيعات و كما  نعلم جميعاً القرآن ليس كتاب تجاري ولا يمكن بيعه أو شرائه بل هو هبه لذلك من  الطبيعي وبلا شك فالقرآن الكريم هو الكتاب الأفضل في العالم و الاكثر قراءة فهو  غذاء الروح و العقل 
> شيء مؤسف عدم اهتمام اكثرية شبابنا  بالقراءة ... على عكس الشباب الغربي الذين يعتبر الكتاب جزء مهم جدا في حياتهم ..  كنا نتمنى أن نرى كتاب عربي على الأقل


*صدقتي بكل حرف حكيتيه
ان شاء الله يجي يوم و نشوف تصنيف اكثر الكتب فائدة و نشوف القرآن الكريم في المرتبة الأولى
و حتى لو ما كان بالمرتبة الأولى - حسب ترتيبهم - فهو جزء منا و لا يقارن بكل الكتب اساسا

شكرا دموع الغصون على الفائدة*

----------


## shams spring

*مشكوووورة  
وفعلا يا ربت لو كان فيها كتاب عربي ..

بالنسبة للقران اكيد ما بيتقارن باي كتاب .... هو دائما في المرتبة الاولى
 وفي شغلة مهمة انه هاد ترتيب صالح لفترة زمنية فقط لكن القران دائما وابدا هو في المرتبه الاولى وما بيعتمد على نسبة المبيعات ولا اي شي من هاد!!!!

بالنسبة للكتاب العربي فاحنا مقصرين بحق الكتاب بشكل عام 
وان شاء بيرجع للكتاب قيمته في الايام القادمة

بصراحة 
 مواضيع متميزة دموووع .... ابدعت*  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## دموع الغصون

> من الجميل انه يكون عند الانسان رغبة بالقرأة سواء القصص او حتى الكتب العلمية


*بالفعل القراءة غذاء الروح و العقل ، راق لي تعليقكِ الجميل ، ودي .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *صدقتي بكل حرف حكيتيه
> ان شاء الله يجي يوم و نشوف تصنيف اكثر الكتب فائدة و نشوف القرآن الكريم في المرتبة الأولى
> و حتى لو ما كان بالمرتبة الأولى - حسب ترتيبهم - فهو جزء منا و لا يقارن بكل الكتب اساسا
> 
> شكرا دموع الغصون على الفائدة*


*أنا معك 100% ما في وجه مقارنة بين القرآن الكريم و أي كتاب فهو الأول بلا نقاش ، لكن يبقى أملنا أن يعود للكتاب العربي وزنه وقيمته على الأقل في مجتمعاتنا وتصنيفاتنا المحليه حتى نصل إلى العالمية ، راق لي جداً تواجدك العطر هنا ، ودي 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *مشكوووورة  
> وفعلا يا ربت لو كان فيها كتاب عربي ..
> 
> بالنسبة للقران اكيد ما بيتقارن باي كتاب .... هو دائما في المرتبة الاولى
>  وفي شغلة مهمة انه هاد ترتيب صالح لفترة زمنية فقط لكن القران دائما وابدا هو في المرتبه الاولى وما بيعتمد على نسبة المبيعات ولا اي شي من هاد!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة للكتاب العربي فاحنا مقصرين بحق الكتاب بشكل عام 
> وان شاء بيرجع للكتاب قيمته في الايام القادمة
> 
> ...


*شمس بشكرك كتير على تعليقك و فعلا بنتمنى ترجع قيمة الكتاب العربي لكن من فترة قرأت مقال للأسف محبط بدراسات لمجتمعات عربية بتوقعو الإستغناء عن الكتاب التقليدي خلال 5 سنوات لهيك لازم نكون مع التطور ونحافظ على قيم من ضمنها  الكتاب التقليدي و أهميته ومكانته*

----------

